# Holster ?



## Mad Dog (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the best IWB holster for a Glock 19?


----------



## mickinzy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have an exact holster for you because everyones needs are different but from a quick draw and safety aspect I would not go with the belly band holster.  Accidental discharges near your vital areas are never good.  Unless of course you carry all the time then the belly band would be the most practicle option.


----------



## germag (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out the Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe. 

http://crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 22, 2010)

I use Nate Squared ( http://n82tactical.com/ )and find it very comfy and secure.  I carry a Kahr P40 using the compact holster, in the small-of-back position.  

They carry a full line of these at the new shop on Hwy 5 near sixes rd.  http://hicaliberfirearms.com/

Heck when i was looking at them, Sean let me take a gun out of their display and try out the holster while walking around in there.  

I ended up buying the gun and the holster.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what I use for my 19..
Very comfortable
Leather
Tension screw
Minimalist
only neg is the wide clip which does add a bit of visibility, but it also helps keep the holster in position.. I wear it both in the small of my back with a cant to my Right hand strong side and sometimes on my right hip.  


http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html


They didn't have the "Split Decision"  when I bought mine, which allows you to tuck in your shirt, but I'll get one of these when I decide on a 36 or not...

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Split_Decision/split_decision.html


----------



## Rednec (Apr 22, 2010)

Serpa at UScalvary, Police gear LA etc.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rednec said:


> Serpa at UScalvary, Police gear LA etc.



There's an IWB version of the Serpa?


As for the OP's question:
I like the Comptac MTAC although lately I've been wearing it less and a Bladetech IWB more.
I also have a couple of Galco's I like.
 I don't know what the model number is for the one I am currently wearing, but it's a simple leather design with an adjustable screw for retention, a reinforced top for easy holstering and a jhook belt attachment.


----------



## Rednec (Apr 24, 2010)

I cant say ive seen one, most that ive seen are paddle or leg holsters, Im sure Blackhawk coud answer that ?. I have the thigh extension with my glock....Honestly i bought mine because it was on sale $70...I like the "lock" that holds weapon in place whether running, jumping etc.


----------



## LRanger007 (Apr 24, 2010)

Look at FIST inside the waistband holsters in the ultra thin kydex.  I have carried a Glock 23 from 10 -18 hours a day for the last 10 years and sometimes have to check to make sure that it is still there because it is so comfortable.  Positioned just behind the hip, it almost disappears and does not print under a jacket or shirt.  Their price is very reasonable.


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 26, 2010)

*holster*

thanks for all the replys


----------

